# Gas welding brazing tool



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Just seen a Jewlers gas torch tip for oxy/ace my mate has just purchased he builds a lot of Brass fittings for his model ships and the tip work is just unbeliveable very fine tip and controls knobs and a standard hose to his oxy/ace bottles,he purchased from a wholesale jewler supplier in Queensland Australia were hes from , I am thinking of getting one myself is anyone else using a small fine tip for brazing silver soldering work caferacer


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes I've used the Mini tips. I first used them in a jewelry repair shop and liked them so much I bought a set. 
For small spot repairs and soldering they are great, excellent for retipping white gold prongs, but if you are working a larger sheet I'd also suggest a Victor J-27 handle with 000, 00, 0 and 1 tips. 
I fabricated Sterling Silver jewelry for years with the Victor set up and having a bigger flame really helps one control heat warpage as you can heat more sheet as you solder a line.... 

I also coat my metal with a wash of powdered boric acid in denatured alcohol, burn off the alcohol and melt the boric acid onto the metal. This prevents firescale and de-colorization, but requires a pickle(warm acid) to disolve it.... 
Batterns self pickling flux cleans as it fluxes and is what I recommend (there are many knock-offs of this, it's a yellow green liquid). 

John


----------

